# Gerald Green Offered To Memphis! Memphis Declined.



## sportkingJSP13

I was reading the sports page today and read that the Celtics offerd Gerald Green and Mark Blount to The Grizzlies for Lorenzon Wright. I would have accepted that trade in a second if I was the Grizzlies but noooo... Jerry West doesnt care if he gets offered Gerald Green, supposedly the next T-mac. Bad Move Jerry, bad move!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Assuming this is true, then I honestly don't know what Jerry West is doing. Mark Blount isn't a huge drop off from Wright, and he gets Gerald Green too.


----------



## sportkingJSP13

Here you go guys. Sorry I didnt have a link at first. But Here it is

http://www.commercialappeal.com/mca/grizzlies/article/0,1426,MCA_475_4125904,00.html

You can read it in the notable section.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Maybe West wants players who have ten fingers?


----------



## Carbo04

That is just terrible on West's part. Sorry to all you Memphis fans. That's almost as bad as MemphisX declining Garnett to keep Gasol if he was GM.


----------



## sportkingJSP13

Charlotte_______ said:


> Maybe West wants players who have ten fingers?


maybe! hah:clap:


----------



## sherwin

sportkingJSP13 said:


> I was reading the sports page today and read that the Celtics offerd Gerald Green and Mark Blount to The Grizzlies for Lorenzon Wright. I would have accepted that trade in a second if I was the Grizzlies but noooo... Jerry West doesnt care if he gets offered Gerald Green, supposedly the next T-mac. Bad Move Jerry, bad move!


I don't think that's true. Jerry West was trying hardcore to move up on draft night to get Green once he saw him falling.


----------



## Pioneer10

Doubt this is true: why would the Celtics want Wright anyways: they have Jefferson and Perkins developing already


----------



## sportkingJSP13

sherwin said:


> I don't think that's true. Jerry West was trying hardcore to move up on draft night to get Green once he saw him falling.


I showed a link.


----------



## Pioneer10

sportkingJSP13 said:


> I showed a link.


 A link and fact are not the same thing. You don't who these reporters sources are and whether they are reliable - everything must be taken with a grain of salt particulary links on the internet


----------



## sportkingJSP13

well dont get mad at me. be mad at the link.


----------



## ralaw

Building a champion in LA is much different than building a champion in Memphis! Goes to show we put to much emphasis on the person instead of the situation.


----------



## Pioneer10

sportkingJSP13 said:


> well dont get mad at me. be mad at the link.


 Who's mad at you?


----------



## sportkingJSP13

ralaw said:


> Building a champion in LA is much different than building a champion in Memphis! Goes to show we put to much emphasis on the person instead of the situation.


whatever that means. would you mind speaking in english. i'm only 12 you know.


----------



## adhir1

i dunno...Gerald Green was taking 18th....if he was that good...then he woudlve been taken higher...i think the people on this board are wayyyyyyyyyy overhyping Green....like i said he was taken 18th and now Jerry West doesnt want him..there has to be somehting we dont no about green and why all these teams dont want him...and why would Boston want to give him up so soon????


----------



## Amareca

Just because Green can dunk like Carter doesn't mean he is more than the next Harold Miner.

He is way overrated on this board considering he hasn't played a NBA game yet.


----------



## kamego

According to most scouts he has a lot of upside. Interesting to see that he was turned down by West but he most know something to not do that deal.


----------



## JNice

kamego said:


> According to most scouts he has a lot of upside. Interesting to see that he was turned down by West but he most know something to not do that deal.



There also must be a reason he slipped as far as he did when some people were saying he could go Top 3 / Top 5 in the draft. Without knowing all the info West does, I probably would have done the deal because Green's athletic ability is so intriguing ... but then again, Memphis would take an immediate step back since Wright is a much better center than Blount.


----------



## Premier

I know John Nash offered two-first rounders for Green, but Ainge decline.

For those who do not know, Mark Blount is awful (defender, rebounder, post player) and Gerald Green is a worse prospect than the '04 draftees: JR and Josh Smith, Dorrell Wright, Luol Deng, Andre Igoudala, etc. (maybe even Kevin Martin). Don't overrate him and certainly do not call him the next T-Mac just because some draft web sites had him going #3 because this draft sucked from #1-10.



LINK said:


> *Notable *
> 
> We know a little about what the Grizzlies didn't do this summer. They failed on numerous attempts to acquire Boston's Paul Pierce. Reported in this space Aug. 7 was an early-summer proposal that included Bonzi Wells. The Grizzlies' pursuit didn't end there, and they weren't alone. Denver tried, too, but Boston remained reluctant even though Memphis was open to sending anyone but Pau Gasol. ... The Celtics weren't the only ones in a denial state of mind. The Griz and Mavericks didn't get far on a proposed Wells-for-Finley transaction. The Timberwolves were rebuked on potential deals that included Sam Cassell, Michael Olowokandi and Wally Szczerbiak. In a separate Memphis/Boston transaction, the Griz turned down sending Wright for rookie Gerald Green (the hotshot prep player the Griz coveted in the draft) and Mark Blount (Griz didn't view him as an adequate replacement for Wright and were turned off by a trade kicker in Blount's contract). Only a few out of the thousands of trade proposals generated daily in the NBA.


----------



## futuristxen

Does it mean something bad that the Celtics were offering Green AND Blount for Wright? I thought the Celtics were happy with Green?

Swings both ways. Must have been a reason he dropped. Must have been a reason the Celtics tried to trade him.


----------



## Premier

Green is likely the most hyped raw swing man ever. His skills are well below average for someone that is 19. He looked average against scrubs in Summer League. He may turn out to be good, but I'll have to wait until he gets 200+ minutes a season, to judge him accurately. For now, just think of him as your basic NBDL player.

Lenny Cooke was hyped to be the best HS player ever.


----------



## Premier

Green is trade bait for a center that can be Al Jefferson's defensive tandem, in my opinon. His value is as high as it will be in the next two years. I do think Ainge should take a chance on him as the Celtics will not be doing anything for three years.


----------



## Sambonius

Amareca said:


> Just because Green can dunk like Carter doesn't mean he is more than the next Harold Miner.
> 
> He is way overrated on this board considering he hasn't played a NBA game yet.


Completely agree. Green in general is getting so much hype from the media, I see interviews with him on video game websites, it's retarded. People forget that he's already 19 years old and didn't do squat in the summer games, athletic as hell and I think he probably does have the ability to shoot the ball but he really can't play normal basketball at this point. His attitude and maturity is really what is in question as well.


----------



## TonyMontana_83

I agree. I think Green is getting a little- actually way overhyped here. If he was so great why would the Celtics offer him AND Mark Blount for Lorenzon Wright? And furthermore, why would the Grizzlies turn down? And why would he be passed up on by 17 other teams in the Draft? Either, most of the NBA's GMs are stupid and everyone on this board is very smart, or he is just way overhyped by this board. There have been cases before where teams pass up on a guy (i.e. Rashard Lewis, Paul Pierce, Carlos Boozer) and they turn out to be very good, but those players usually aren't expected to turn out like that. Everyone is already making Green an all-star without him even stepping on the court. Those players did it on their own with hard work and dedication. Gerald Green hasn't proven anything yet, so why he is such a commodity that he should automatically be accepted for a proven, solid Center like Lorenzon Wright?


----------



## TonyMontana_83

> According to most scouts he has a lot of upside.


 Oh, C'mon. Every player in the Draft has "a lot of upside". That doesn't really say anything about a player.


----------



## Premier

Paul Pierce was expected to be a star player when he was drafted.

Also, what's wrong with Gerald Green's "attitude and maturity"? His father was the one who refused to have Green work out with other potential draftees.


----------



## TonyMontana_83

> Paul Pierce was expected to be a star player when he was drafted.


 My point was that he wouldn't have been ****, whether he was expected to be a star or not, if he didn't work extremely hard at becoming the player he is. We don't know if Green will follow that same path. Besides that, some players do work very hard, but just don't have the basketball IQ to become great players. Green is being given a gold crown and nobody even knows whether he will be able to learn how to play the game on a professional level. That's a very big question mark in my mind and I don't see why everyone should want to give up proven Centers for some freak athlete.


----------



## Ron Mexico

as other people said, maybe he isnt as good as people on this board make him out to be


----------



## theBirdman

This is probably just a rumour made up by that writer! You actually believe Ainge offered that? :eek8: Ainge who loves young prospect! Green falls in the draft to the C`s and now Ainge offers him for Wright? Wow, that is the most ridiculous thing I have read this week!

You know who would Ainge offer for Wright- Blount + ORIEN Greene! And certainly not Gerald Green! :dead:

I cant wait for trainig camp to start, cause these rumours are getting more stupid by the day!


----------



## TonyMontana_83

^^^LOL. You're gonna be kicking yourself when Ainge trades Green for Chris Mihm and a 2nd round pick.


----------



## KingHandles

There is no way this trade was offered. Ainge, stupid as he is wouldn't completely throw away his best draft pick like that. Green will be a better player then wright in 2 years, maybe less. Blount for Wright might be a better idea. This article is probably just over exadgerated speculations.


----------



## QRICH

1) Bright as a Rock
2) BBall IQ is next to nothing.
3) missing a finger

He's overrated bigtime!


----------



## zagsfan20

QRICH said:


> 1) Bright as a Rock
> 2) BBall IQ is next to nothing.
> 3) missing a finger
> 
> He's overrated bigtime!



I've been saying he's overrated forever now.....Even when everyone over on the Blazers board was going crazy over him and saying we must draft him.....


----------



## zagsfan20

Premier said:


> I know John Nash offered two-first rounders for Green, but Ainge decline.
> 
> For those who do not know, Mark Blount is awful (defender, rebounder, post player) and Gerald Green is a worse prospect than the '04 draftees: JR and Josh Smith, Dorrell Wright, Luol Deng, Andre Igoudala, etc. (maybe even Kevin Martin). Don't overrate him and certainly do not call him the next T-Mac just because some draft web sites had him going #3 because this draft sucked from #1-10.



How do you know for a fact that Nash offered to 1st rounders for Green....Do you have any link....I've never heard of that......


----------



## Cap

Damn, it was weird when I found out that dude was missing a finger. I was like, "How can you play ball with half a finger." :laugh:

Wait, that's not funny.


----------



## Cap

^ EHL, you dumbazz.


----------



## MarioChalmers

It's an inexpensive gamble. C'mon, is the franchise really relying on Lorenzen friggin Wright? I'd rather have a 5% chance of Gerald Green becoming an all-star than a 100% chance of Lorenzen Wright being himself.


----------



## IbizaXL

sportkingJSP13 said:


> well dont get mad at me. be mad at the link.


lol, funny guy man!


----------



## Kunlun

EHL said:


> Damn, it was weird when I found out that dude was missing a finger. I was like, "How can you play ball with half a finger." :laugh:
> 
> Wait, that's not funny.


Which finger and how did he lose it?


----------



## Premier

zagsfan20 said:


> How do you know for a fact that Nash offered to 1st rounders for Green....Do you have any link....I've never heard of that......


ehh...I can't find any links (but I'm usually reliable; ). I guess you're going to have to trust me.



> John Nash offered #27 and #35 for #18 and a chance at Green.


----------



## Premier

Kunlun said:


> Which finger and how did he lose it?


I think it's his right index finger. He lost it because he it was sliced when he was dunking on a make-shift hoop a few years ago.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle

gian said:


> It's an inexpensive gamble. C'mon, is the franchise really relying on Lorenzen friggin Wright? I'd rather have a 5% chance of Gerald Green becoming an all-star than a 100% chance of Lorenzen Wright being himself.


And that is why you aren't a GM. Wright is a solid player, sadly one of the better productive centers in the NBA even though he is playing out of position. Green would spend the year either in the DL or on the IR because he couldn't get time over Jones the vetern, Miller the shooter, or Dahntay the defensive guy who proved he could shutdown stars last year. And then through in Battier the coach's player and how was Green supposed to get time to even get on the court.


----------



## MarioChalmers

ChitwoodStyle said:


> And that is why you aren't a GM. Wright is a solid player, sadly one of the better productive centers in the NBA even though he is playing out of position. Green would spend the year either in the DL or on the IR because he couldn't get time over Jones the vetern, Miller the shooter, or Dahntay the defensive guy who proved he could shutdown stars last year. And then through in Battier the coach's player and how was Green supposed to get time to even get on the court.


Teams aim for championships, not low playoff spots.


----------

